# ehMac.ca Podcast - Showgram Three



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

*ehMac.ca Podcast - Showgram Three*

We ran into some technical difficulties on the 3rd official ehMac Podcast and spent most of the time trying to connect all the microphones and getting programs set up correctly. But after playing around for two hours we decided to call it a night and watch SNL. This is what I was able to scrape together. Our guest this week is Chealion via iChat (Kinda!?!). As well as we here from the WatRMUG (Waterloo Macintosh Users Group). And a little audio snip'it from thegreatwhitenorth.ca

_Subscribe to the ehMac.ca - Podcast feed:_

<a href="http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=73331412" title="iTunes 4.9 Podcast Subscribe"><img src="http://homepage.mac.com/ehmac/podcast/itunes_badge.gif"/></a> <-- to subscribe via iTunes 4.9

<a href="http://feeds.feedburner.com/ehmac" title="Subscribe to the ehMac Podcast feed"><img src="http://homepage.mac.com/ehmac/podcast/icon_podcasting.gif" alt="" style="border:0"/></a> <-- to see the feed via Safari
or paste the url to your favorite RSS Reader​
You can download the MP3 file directly here:
ehMac Podcast - Showgram Three
Option+Click to download to your computer

<a href="http://podcastalley.com/podcast_details.php?pod_id=3748"><img src="http://www.podcastalley.com/images/podcastalley_icon.gif" width="80" height="15" border="0" alt="Vote for ehMac.ca at PodcastAlley.com"></a>
Vote for the ehMac.ca Podcast at Podcastalley.com


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

That was one odd attempt at trying to record the podcast. I really enjoyed it when ehMax went into his "Thinking Chamber".

The bandwidth problems don't seem to make sense, but I think it was Heart's Pismo  It really didn't make any sense. (Wow I was really breaking up on your Pismo). We'll try later this week however.

For the breaking up words in the second portion? I. Feel. Like. William. Shatner. Every. Word. Is. It's. Own. Sentence.

Heart - For the recording you may want to put the audio through a filter in Audio Hijack Pro to increase the volume of the people on iChat (and drop your volume). My only complaint about this version of the podcast is that the volume is all over the place. (You can try altering the crossfade in the Application Mixer's Editor portion).


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Maybe I should change the Podcast title to -

*Podcast - RAW!*


----------



## Jmain (Apr 30, 2005)

I am only part way through the Podcast. However the volume levels are insane 
You can barely hear the actual Podcast. So you turn it up to hear it better and the recorded ichat is super loud.  Then your normal editorial is back to super quite.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

No offense Heart... but that podcast sucked.    You definitely need a tall, dorky side-kick to keep things interesting. That, and a new PowerBook... and some new cables... and a cool-refreshing beverage sponsor. 

Hey, we can only get better from here!


----------



## Jmain (Apr 30, 2005)

I finished the listening to the podcast and since my name was mentioned I'll forgive the near "Hart" attacks induced by the massive volume swings


----------

